# Hello I need some recommendations



## arastf (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello everyone Im new here, i have 30 semanas de embarazo and I wanted to play some music for my baby, but I dont want to put the same music that are on "classical music for babies" and that kind of stuff, I really want to listen to something unique, what do you recommend?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Nice promotion of a website there...


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

This Beethoven sonata starts off as a lullaby but soon transforms into something that will wake your baby well up!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

8 HOURS ☆ Lullabies for Babies to go to Sleep ♫ MUSIC BOX ☆ Baby Lullaby Songs Go To Sleep
Nothing wrong with the usual.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any or all of Chopin's Nocturnes. Clair De Lune by Debussy.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Debussy: Piano music
Chopin: Piano music
Beethoven: Piano music

That’ll get you through 30 mezes de embarazo!


----------

